# Any BCD's



## 903BCDragoons (16 May 2005)

Hey every one im trying to find all the 903 BCD's or any BCD's Any BCD's talk in here to meat you and stuff im a 903 and ya lol


----------



## xXsparkyXx (2 Jan 2006)

'Ello there, 
I've been looking for some BCD's aswell, 
I'm from 788 BCD RCACC in Penticton...


----------



## Sf2 (2 Jan 2006)

> Hey every one im trying to find all the 903 BCD's or any BCD's Any BCD's talk in here to meat you and stuff im a 903 and ya lol



Sweet Jesus - this is an army forum, not MSN land.  Speaka da english!!!


----------



## catalyst (2 Jan 2006)

Paraded with 903 last year as a Volunteer


----------



## Erin-Christine (18 Mar 2006)

...i am from the 903 BCD's...what would u like to know


----------



## Erin-Christine (20 Mar 2006)

903BCDragoons said:
			
		

> Hey every one im trying to find all the 903 BCD's or any BCD's Any BCD's talk in here to meat you and stuff im a 903 and ya lol


haha shannon hows it goin..long time no see


----------

